# Wade Fishing Arty' Enthusiasts Capt. Nick Dahlman Seadrift, Texas



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*April 1, 2018 
by Capt. Nick Dahlman *

Wade Fishing has been very productive the past few weeks. From Corkys to top-waters take your pick. Most of the Trout and Reds are currently holding over shallow sand and grass with water temps around 70 degrees. The March Full Moon has kicked off the spawn and some Big Trout have been caught and released the past few days. April looks to be a stellar month for wade-fishing for Big Trout in the San Antonio Bay region. Come see me at Bay Flats Lodge. Waterloo Rods, Hookset Marine Gear, Simms Fishing Products, Shoalwater Boats, and Sitka Gear.

Thanks
Capt. Nick Dahlman
Pro Lure Wader


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Report by Capt. Nick Dahlman*

*April 2, 2018 "Live bait report"*

Fishing from the boat has been great lately if wade-fishing isnâ€™t your style. Drag-pulling Redfish have ruled over Trout especially in these high winds weâ€™ve been experiencing most days. Live Shrimp has been the ticket under normal conditions but when winds are really cranking mullet or crab has been the key to solid bites. Bay Flats Lodge.

Thanks
Capt. Nick


----------

